# Beth Page Campground - Urbanna, Va



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone stayed at Beth Page campground lately? 
I searched the forums, and no one has posted any new information lately. 
According to their website (bethpagecamp.com), they just built a water park in 2010. 
The place looks great. Was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on sites. 
Plan on spending 10 days there, and wanted to get some input before I make the reservation.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

There ain't a lot to do in that part of Va without a bit of a drive, kinda in the middle of nowhere. Its a OK place. They have a ton of golf carts and they do parade up and down the streets all evening long. As long as your not there on a holiday weekend the sites are good. On holidays they pack them in so tight you cant open your awning, really, I'm serious. They have a lot of weekender's in the whole front of the park, on the water so no nice water front sites. The sites are paved and level, the lake and trampoline with beach is nice. Water park is nice. Pool is nice. There are good points and bad ones with that park. My neighbor stays at Grey's point and he says its much nicer. It too has a water park and he goes there a lot. You may want to consider that one.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

We spent an extended weekend there last summer. Just as the Chief said above, flat sites, paved roads, nice beach and pretty good bath house, lots of golf carts. They also have great putt-putt golf course with attached ice cream parlor. The golf course is at the end of the property, so it is a long walk, or a short cart ride, or you can drive there. The water park is very nice and looks to be well maintained so far. It was very hot when we visited and the electric service held up ok, the wifi had good signal and speed too.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Well we booked out site today at BP. Thanks everyone for the input. Were going 7/23-7/29. Were so excited.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

joeymac said:


> Well we booked out site today at BP. Thanks everyone for the input. Were going 7/23-7/29. Were so excited.


I'll be there 2 weeks before you. Our kids loved it so much, they voted to go back again this year for the 4th of July. Nice place to relax.

Michael


----------

